# Tamworth audax rides (shameless plug)



## fungus (17 Mar 2010)

New organiser this year as marmite Geoff Cleaver has handed over to Clive datameister Handy. Rides from 50k to 200k all with nice quiet laney routes & weather guaranteed




The December tinsel & lanes 200k will be available to enter later in the year.

209 24 Apr 10 Tamworth Two Battles
08:00 Sat [2300m] BR £5.00 Clive Handy
Apr 24 - Tamworth 209
157 24 Apr 10 Tamworth Towering Trees
09:00 Sat [1630m] BP £5.00 Clive Handy
Apr 24 - Tamworth 157

208 21 Aug 10 Tamworth Wem, we get there
08:30 Sat [1400m] BR £4.50 Clive Handy
Aug 21 - Tamworth 208
117 21 Aug 10 Tamworth Charnwood Challange
09:00 Sat [1094m] BP £4.00 Clive Handy
Aug 21 - Tamworth 117
51 21 Aug 10 Tamworth National Forest 50
09:30 Sat [400m] BP £3.50 Clive Handy
Aug 21 - Tamworth 51

Easy to get to the start from M42 junction 10.


----------



## jimboalee (18 Mar 2010)

117 again.

Same route?


----------



## fungus (18 Mar 2010)

Yes same as last year, out to Stonehurst farm centre then to the pub at diseworth & back to amington via Packington. Hope to see you there.


----------



## jimboalee (19 Mar 2010)

fungus said:


> Yes same as last year, out to Stonehurst farm centre then to the pub at diseworth & back to amington via Packington. Hope to see you there.



If you do see me, it'll be at the start.
I start off last and ride the route at my own pace.

Strangely, last year I was first back of the 100km riders. I must have gone past everyone else by taking the A42 trunk road instead of the windy country lanes.


----------



## fungus (19 Mar 2010)

The 200k is a very nice route with very little climbing if your tempted. I'll be riding the 200k.


----------



## jimboalee (20 Mar 2010)

fungus said:


> The 200k is a very nice route with very little climbing if your tempted. I'll be riding the 200k.



I'm collecting 100s for the Brevet 2000.

I know they're only 1/2 day rides, but I can get a DIY 100s done after work in the evening sunshine . Not many of them done last year.


----------



## fungus (22 Mar 2010)

The other pub in diseworth is worth a look at if you are stopping for lunch. 
I usually skip the 1st control & stop in diseworth if I'm just riding the route for a training ride.
http://www.theploughdiseworth.co.uk/


----------



## fungus (23 Mar 2010)

I'd reccomend taking the laney route as Geoff has done a brilliant job with all of his audax routes.


----------



## p90ade (23 Mar 2010)

i quite fancy doing a audax, only ever ridden on my own or with the brotherinlaw, and been near tamworth this sounds good.
sorry for sounding very naive but whats involved and what sort of speed/time are they done in?


----------



## AlanW (23 Mar 2010)

Just entered the Towering Trees event.


----------



## fungus (24 Mar 2010)

p90ade said:


> i quite fancy doing a audax, only ever ridden on my own or with the brotherinlaw, and been near tamworth this sounds good.
> sorry for sounding very naive but whats involved and what sort of speed/time are they done in?




Depending on what distance you will be comfortable with there are two rides in August 51k (min speed 10kph & max speed 20kph) & 117k (min speed 12.5kph & max 30kph). Follow the link & print of an entry form, send to the organiser along with 2 sae's & a cheque for the entry fee + £2 insurance if necessary. You will receive a route sheet with directions to follow on the day, this is best attatched to your handlebars so you can read it as you are going along. There may be information controls so bring a pen as you will need to write the answer in your brevet card which you will be given at the start. When you have finished the ride hand your brevet card to the organiser, this will then be validated by audax uk and returned to you in the second sae. There will always be plenty of time for drinking tea & eating cake along the way


----------



## p90ade (24 Mar 2010)

Thanks fungus for the info, I'll have a look at the link, are they big events with a good atmosphere? Iv read on some sites that's mudguards are needed, I'm assuming not in august?


----------



## fungus (24 Mar 2010)

Mudguards are not required, they are reccomended though if it is wet. There is usually a decent turnout & you can usually find someone who is plodding along at your own speed. You have five hours to cover 31 miles on the 51k ride so you can either rush around or enjoy the day and chill out at the cafe's.


----------



## p90ade (24 Mar 2010)

speed isnt worring me realy, normaly do around 60 miles on a sunday morning in about 4 hours, just wondered what to expect.
thanks for the help and info.


----------



## AlanW (10 Apr 2010)

I've entered this already, I don't suppose you have got a .gpx file of the route by any remote chance have you?


----------



## jimboalee (12 Apr 2010)

If Audax organisers gave out .gpx files for every event, there would be no fun translating the routesheet onto a map and creating a .gdb file.


----------



## AlanW (12 Apr 2010)

jimboalee said:


> If Audax organisers gave out .gpx files for every event, there would be no fun translating the routesheet onto a map and creating a .gdb file.




I agree, so if you do it, then mail it to me.


----------



## jimboalee (12 Apr 2010)

AlanW said:


> I agree, so if you do it, then mail it to me.



Are you sure you want to go on the A42 dual carriageway and stop at Measham Tesco?


----------



## fungus (12 Apr 2010)

I will ask the organiser about gpx files tonight. We should have one as we route checked it not long ago.


----------



## AlanW (12 Apr 2010)

fungus said:


> I will ask the organiser about gpx files tonight. We should have one as we route checked it not long ago.


----------



## fungus (13 Apr 2010)

Send Clive an e mail on audaxclive@btinternet.com & he will send you the gpx file.


----------



## AlanW (13 Apr 2010)

fungus said:


> Send Clive an e mail on audaxclive@btinternet.com & he will send you the gpx file.



Got mine.


----------



## crete_des_izards (21 Apr 2010)

I don't want to bothering Clive at this late stage - can anyone post the route on GPSies/Bikley etc.?

Thanks


----------



## jimboalee (22 Apr 2010)

.gpx files sent to you.... 


Next you'll be asking if someone will ride your bike for you...


----------



## AlanW (24 Apr 2010)

What a cracking day was had by all. 

Well done Clive. 

Although my start to the ride didn't quite go according to plan, I punctured after 14 minutes from the start.  Then the bloody zip broke on the seat pack, so I had to hold the contents in place with a elastic band. 

Then I spent the next two hours trying to catch the front group up.

Still I got round in 6hrs 10 minutes, so late to bad I guess, would have like to have beaten the 6 hours though?


----------



## rh100 (6 Jul 2010)

fungus said:


> New organiser this year as marmite Geoff Cleaver has handed over to Clive datameister Handy. Rides from 50k to 200k all with nice quiet laney routes & weather guaranteed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thinking about doing the 50k route in August.

Any suggestions if this is suitable for me as a first timer? I'm not terribly fast (my 10 mile training rides average about 10mph moving time), I can comfortably do about 20 miles. So I'm thinking that 50k shouldn't be too much of a push, just thinking about time constraints. I would either be on a hybrid or, if my Galaxy rebuild proves reliable, then that one.

Doable - or just give it a miss till next year when I'm lighter/quicker? 

Also, do most people drive there and leave the car or ride there and back aswell?

ps. any rough idea of the route?


----------



## jimboalee (6 Jul 2010)

rh100 said:


> Thinking about doing the 50k route in August.
> 
> Any suggestions if this is suitable for me as a first timer? I'm not terribly fast (my 10 mile training rides average about 10mph moving time), I can comfortably do about 20 miles. So I'm thinking that 50k shouldn't be too much of a push, just thinking about time constraints. I would either be on a hybrid or, if my Galaxy rebuild proves reliable, then that one.
> 
> ...



The start and finish is in the large car park opposite The Pretty Pigs pub on Shuttington Rd.

There was a hill on the 100km route last year. Not steep. Beacon Hill they call it. 3% for 5km.
It's half way through after an ice cream at the Children's Farm Control.

If riding hard with a bellyful of ice cream makes you vomit, give it a miss.


----------



## rh100 (6 Jul 2010)

jimboalee said:


> The start and finish is in the large car park opposite The Pretty Pigs pub on Shuttington Rd.
> 
> There was a hill on the 100km route last year. Not steep. Beacon Hill they call it. 3% for 5km.
> It's half way through after an ice cream at the Children's Farm Control.
> ...



Thanks Jimbo, I was considering the 50k though, although I guess the routes would converge for much of them. The hill sounds tough, but I'd deal with it the way I always do, just stop for a breather (or several)  The ice cream sounds nice, maybe you shouldn't have had a belly full though


----------



## jimboalee (6 Jul 2010)

rh100 said:


> Thanks Jimbo, I was considering the 50k though, although I guess the routes would converge for much of them. The hill sounds tough, but I'd deal with it the way I always do, just stop for a breather (or several)  The ice cream sounds nice, maybe you shouldn't have had a belly full though



I didn't say I threw up. I like ice cream. I have been brought up on sprinting to Henley in Arden, eating a huge ice cream and then climbing Liverage Hill back to Hockley Heath.

Audax events with more than one distance may have completely different routes. eg Solihull's rides on Sunday. The 100 went to Kineton in Warwicks and the 200 went up and over Cannock Chase.


----------

